# 11/22/2009 Report



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Started out Along Point Pleasant Beach With No luck for the linesides. Picked alot blues though. After about 3hrs decided to cheat and take the boat. Again landed about dozen more blues and 2 throw back linesides. Decided to do the wreck thing for some tasty blackfish. Landed a nice 7.5lb slippery bastard with a few 2 to 4 lbs. went home afterwards with 6 Blackfish and 1 Small Taylor Blue.

Heading out to Longport this coming week if work doesn't hold me up. Hopfully this blow wont hurt things to much..


Tight Lines
Rich


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice Report!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

